# my louet s10 DT is possibly in need of repair?



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

I was plying away yesterday when suddenly the double treadles got all wibbly wobbly -- like the see-saw part between the peddles is too loose or there is too much length in the plastic connector on one side. My husband thinks I should disconnect the plastic connector and try to make it shorter but I don't think that is possible or that Louet would make it necessary for that to happen. Has this happened to anyone else? Looks like I might need to take it to my knitting shop and see if they can help at all... Thanks for any advice.


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Finally took my wheel to the local shop (so glad to have one!) and it turns out I just need a lot oiling. She recommended vaseline but I just threw ours out! So I used sewing machine oil but just switched to Aquaphor which is like vaseline. So glad it wasn't anything major!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meganwf how often are you oiling your wheel? Just a note to everyone who is a spinner. All moving parts on a wheel should be oiled every time you change bobbins or start a fresh bobbin. I was told this years ago and it has never failed me. I use mineral oil, lots of other people use 3-1 oil, sewing machine oil, motor oil. You want to make sure you are using an oil that doesn't break down easily.

I'm glad you got the problem solved.


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Now I'm oiling it really really often -- whenever it starts making noise and/or the brake is hot to the touch. Thanks!


----------

